# CANON : 50mm F1.8



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

After reading rave reviews of this lens...and some condemning its low build quality....

Is it really all its cracked up to be ? Does anyone have one on here?

-Rob


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I dont personally but my mate has one for his business and loves it! Gives great DOF really easy to use etc. This is one of the photos he took using the lens.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

I was looking at this when I was choosing a lens. There is also Sigma and Tamron to think about for branding.

In the end I choose Tokina for a 100mm macro lens and its fantastic bit of kit. 

Best bet is bring your memory card, try the different brands and then take the card back home to view on your pc.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I have the Nikon 50mm 1.8 and I love it to bits, it's my favourite lens, yes it's a prime lens so it makes you work a lot more to get the shot you want as you simply can't zoom in our out but for sharpness and DOF my 1.8 is unbeatable value for money. I am considering upgrading to a 35mm 1.8 so it's a bit easier to work with indoors.

Clarke


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have the Nikon 35mm f1.8 which on a crop sensor is effectively 50mm field of view on a full frame camera.

I have heard great things about the nifty fifty Canon however. Stink on here has one that i remember he loves.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

i have the nifty 50 

yeas the build quality isnt as good as the original Mk1 - the Mk2 has a plastic body, rather than the metal body of the Mk1. apart from that i believe they are identical.

i love it as well, on a cropped sensor its equivalent to a 70mm on a full frame so good for portraits
also the 1.8 allows you some much better shooting in low light.










to see how shallow the DOF is










and another taken in low light









the vignetting was added in RAW editor

edit sorry about the last one i thought the forum may have resized it


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Brilliant, this should cure the buying bug for a while then, gives me a reason not to upgrade the 350d yet! :thumb:


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

yup im keeping the 350 for at least another year, well until something like the 550 comes down in price or i win some serious money for a 5d MK2


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

TheGooner84 said:


> yup im keeping the 350 for at least another year, well until something like the 550 comes down in price or i win some serious money for a 5d MK2


Haha! Yeah i dont print massive ...prints.. so i dont see the point in the extra MP . Its far to easy to fall into the trap of : New kit = Better photo's mentality which im trying to avoid!


----------



## andygenders (Apr 14, 2007)

i have it and it is a great lens, all my album pictures have been taken with it


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I love my nifty fifty. It may feel like something out of christmas cracker, but it's a fantastic little lens.

The depth of field is brilliant


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

The Canon 50mm F1.8 was the first lens I bought after I got my 40D and kit lens, its a great Lens (never had a problem with the build quality) and has taught me a lot about photography. Get one, you won't regret it.:thumb:

Worth checking out a guy called Kerso on TP as I think he's the cheapest around.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

absolutely cracking lense well worth the small price tag great to work with and it can produce some brill shots


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

good budget lens and people do get decent shots with it, it's very old technology & optics though with a plastic baffle and rotating ring AF so easily breakable in the wrong hands and personally would go for something a bit more upmarket and modern

sample shot gallery >> http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=186207

drew


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Well i've been playing around with it this afternoon, damn those dark nights drawing in! :lol:

I'm in mixed moods about it


Pro's : I like the wide aperture and throwing the backround out.
Lets in loads of light

Cons : Makes the camera feel unbalanced, i'm used to the 17-85 though...
Feels poorly constructed
LOUD and slow AF....though i'll mostly be using it manual i expect.

Will have to get some more test-shots tomorrow and see what i think!


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a nifty fifty, and a fixed 28mm. They're the only lenses I use. I just don't think the quality of the kit lens is up to par, and I can't afford anything extravagant, or even vaguely normal! So I go out with only one of those two lenses.

Build quality on the fifty isn't superb. But it's not terrible either. Just a bit plasticy. There is an older model which you can pick up 2nd hand, which has the _they don't make them like they used to_ feel of the older 28mm (unless they've changed them too).

But it's the image quality that's important. And for a sub-£100 lens, because the fifty is so easy to produce, and produce well, you'll pay a good few hundred for a zoom that will touch it on quality.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

I bought one i tbh i have no idea what im doing so would be worth me doing some learning i think


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

yes id say so, it the wide aperture allows you to play more with the manual settings an learn more of DOF than they kit lens will allow you to


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

buckas said:


> good budget lens and people do get decent shots with it, it's very old technology & optics though with a plastic baffle and rotating ring AF so easily breakable in the wrong hands and personally would go for something a bit more upmarket and modern
> 
> sample shot gallery >> http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=186207
> 
> drew


599 pages!!! :doublesho


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Personally i'd go as high as you can with canon. consider how serious you are and buy L.
I have the 50mm 1.4 and do like it's fast focusing and build quality but know now i'd prefer the 1.2. 
If you get the 1.8 you'll prob want the 1.4 after a while. Maybe save 120ish extra and get the better lens


----------

